# Salting bait



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

I know it's in the Bible thread, but I thought it worthy to offer an exuberant WAHOOOOO!! This fishing epiphany will put the fishing Gods in my corner. I'm going to Wally World today for some shrimp, salt, and screw top container. Thanks to the original poster of this information. 

BTW, the next time I scoop some sand fleas I'll salt 'em and report...


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Salted Bait*

When I was growing up(many moons ago) we didn't have refrigeration so the preferred method of preserving bait was by salting.

You're correct in your list of 'equipment' required. I might add that you use non-iodized salt, even if I think that it doesn't hurt and to blanch the sand fleas before salting. It helps to maintain their color and texture. Pour off the liquid from time to time.

Try salted clam strips. I had friends from the Florida East Coast visit and bring salted clam strips. We caught everything. C2


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Charlie2 said:


> ... and to blanch the sand fleas before salting. It helps to maintain their color and texture. Pour off the liquid from time to time.


You mean you soak the sand fleas in bleach before salting? Hmmm. Straight bleach or bleach and water?

Thanks


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

I prefer brineing fleas. Then if need be Vaccum Pack and freeze. Forget about salting Fleas. Never tried blanching.
For your shrimp let them sit in the frig for about 1 to 2 wks. Then remove from the salt. You can reuse the salt several times by spreading it out on a box top to dry in the sun.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

BlueHwy said:


> You mean you soak the sand fleas in bleach before salting? Hmmm. Straight bleach or bleach and water?
> 
> Thanks


Blanching is quickly dipping them in boiling water. It stops them from turning black when you freeze.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

pier pressure said:


> I know it's in the Bible thread, but I thought it worthy to offer an exuberant WAHOOOOO!! This fishing epiphany will put the fishing Gods in my corner. I'm going to Wally World today for some shrimp, salt, and screw top container. Thanks to the original poster of this information.
> 
> BTW, the next time I scoop some sand fleas I'll salt 'em and report...



I save my plastic peanut butter jars for this. They are tough, won't break and fit well in the bucket or tackle box.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

BlueHwy
There is a significant difference between "Blanche" , and "Bleach"!!
Don't confuse the two processes !!

SmoothLures had it right : "Blanching is quickly dipping them in boiling water. It stops them from turning black when you freeze. " Then put them in a brine solution of *non-iodized* salt, or Kosher salt , or sea salt.

I just became acquainted with two forms of brineing from another forum : dry brineing and wet brineing. 

Personally , I prefer the wet brineing which consists of a wet slurry brineing of saltwater , ice , and salt (non-iodized) concentrate, then draining , dry on paper towel, and then vacuum sealing in a freeze bag. The brineing process makes saltwater "super-cold" .

Fishwander


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

*Will do*



Cerberus said:


> I save my plastic peanut butter jars for this. They are tough, won't break and fit well in the bucket or tackle box.


Yeah, I'll do the same once I finish the new jar I just bought. But in the meantime, I only paid $1.88 @ Wally World for a 2 quart container w/ screw top.


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

*Thanks*



Charlie2 said:


> ...blanch the sand fleas before salting. It helps to maintain their color and texture. C2




Okay, that's good info on the blanching of the sand fleas. I'll try that.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Incidently , earlier today I saw that the FoodSaver 2840 Vacuum Sealers were on sale online at New Egg for under $70.oo and free shipping (and includes 11 foot roll of bags , plus). The offer expires 9/1 at midight.

Seems that blanching/salting/vacuum sealing is the way to go to keep baits fresh, even the fleas.

Fishwander


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*Ice Cream Salt?*

Would Ice Cream salt work for shrimp or is it too coarse? I just happen to have a good supply handy and one of the local grocery stores has a good deal on medium shrimp.

Thanks

Yerby Ray


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

*It worked!*

Tried the cured shrimp this weekend - it works! Although I think I need to add more salt, the process is a hit. I bought the peeled shrimp from Wally World that is ready to eat and salted them with regular table salt. They did firm up, but not completely cured, leading to my theory that I need more salt. I'll try it and see...

BTW, I caught two ladyfish with the cured shrimp. Not much, but something.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

pier pressure said:


> Tried the cured shrimp this weekend - it works! Although I think I need to add more salt, the process is a hit. I bought the peeled shrimp from Wally World that is ready to eat and salted them with regular table salt. They did firm up, but not completely cured, leading to my theory that I need more salt. I'll try it and see...
> 
> BTW, I caught two ladyfish with the cured shrimp. Not much, but something.


Try raw shrimp.


----------



## fishwhenican (Jun 5, 2009)

I use a lot of salt. About 2 pounds of salt per pound of headed shrimp.

Last time, I ran out of non-iodized salt. I had to pack one batch in iodized salt. Plan to try it to see if it works.


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> Try raw shrimp.


That I will next time I buy. Plus, I'm going to use non-iodized or canning salt next time.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Use Kosher Salt only. You can use frozen shrimp but first thaw and peel then cut to your preferred size pieces. A light layer of salt layer shrimp then salt. Store in the fridge for about a week. dust off the pieces and store. I prefer fresh shrimp from the boat or what I can net in the river.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*pier pressure*

Here's a link to a post with some salt type options. You hadn't yet join P&S when it was originally posted. It's in case you haven't seen it yet.

And here's the link to the pic of a couple low priced salt brands mentioned in that thread.


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Here's a link to a post with some salt type options. You hadn't yet join P&S when it was originally posted. It's in case you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> And here's the link to the pic of a couple low priced salt brands mentioned in that thread.


Thanks for the link and pic. I'll see if our local $ store has any salt like that. Mine clumped up for sure, so I need to tweek.


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

seajay said:


> ... dust off the pieces and store. I prefer fresh shrimp from the boat or what I can net in the river.


So you don't store the shrimp in the salt once it's cured?


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

??? i netted a couple dozen shad(3'') last Sunday at a local lake. i imediately salted them and have them stored in my basement in open ziplock bag with salt.my ? is what are they 'supposed' to smell like ? to me it's not a fishy smell but more like a wet dog. also they seem to be bleeding into the salt-is that ok ? 1 more week til OBX !!!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

liljoe said:


> ??? i netted a couple dozen shad(3'') last Sunday at a local lake. i imediately salted them and have them stored in my basement in open ziplock bag with salt.my ? is what are they 'supposed' to smell like ? to me it's not a fishy smell but more like a wet dog. also they seem to be bleeding into the salt-is that ok ? 1 more week til OBX !!!


I would at least remove the digestive track from fish before salting. It is filled with enzymes and bacteria that will rot the bait before the salt can penetrate to that area.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

A good vacuum sealer will work for 2-4months. I only salt to toughen bait. jmo


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

liljoe said:


> ??? i netted a couple dozen shad(3'') last Sunday at a local lake. i imediately salted them and have them stored in my basement in open ziplock bag with salt.my ? is what are they 'supposed' to smell like ? to me it's not a fishy smell but more like a wet dog. also they seem to be bleeding into the salt-is that ok ? 1 more week til OBX !!!


You should change out the salt and keep it dry/pour off the liquid it sucks out.


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

*Along these lines...*

Has anyone tried soaking the shrimp, fish, squid, or what have ya in a salt brine and then dehydrating?


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

So, I've read this thread and the thread in the Bible section as well. My wife bought the Mullet and shrimp. I just wanted to make sure that I'm doing this right:

-- I was told to buy some long shank bronze hooks #2, 3, or 4, then for the bigger rod some 4/0-8/0 circles.
-- Looking at a sizing chart (see below)

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Content/downloads/sizing_chart.pdf

-- So with that difference in hook sizes: About 1-2 inches in width, I'd think that I should cut the bait in various sizes between 1 - 3 inches. Correct? Do you guys just cut your bait 3 inches and then chop it up smaller as needed at the beach??

-- I read that I should put as much salt between the layers as the thickness of the baits. That seems like a lot of salt?? Is that what you guys use??

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Sandy Spike (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi All, 

Nice website and lots of interesting stuff here. Thanks 

I have read the Bible thread and this one too about salting bait, but I still have a couple of questions:

1) How much salt? I want to do sardine and mackerel fillets (strips) and I read somewhere else that whatever the thickness of the fillets, that’s how much you put in the bottom of the container. Then, after every course of fillets, you put that much again. Is this correct?

2) Why not leave them in the brine this makes? Wouldn’t they be less desiccated but still be preserved? Seems like they may be easier to get correctly on the hook that way….(?)

Thanks, and sorry if this stuff has already been covered. And thanks again for the great website!


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Pierpressure just dust off the salt and store in a container of your liking.
Manlystanly a #2 thru #4 Is a small hook. You may want to get a selection of 1/0 to 7/0 for the beach. Again this depends on what you are fishing for. As far as the salting just enough to coat your bait. Like battering up some fried chicken. A pound will salt alot of bait. Just a light coating. Dry the salt after you remove the bait and you can re-use it.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

seajay said:


> Dry the salt after you remove the bait and you can re-use it.


I too reuse my salt. I lay it out on a piece of cardboard in the sun to dry it out. Cardboard takes some of the moisture and the sun the rest.

If there is ANY wind you need to place bricks or other weights on the card board to keep it from flipping.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

you reuse salt? is it really worth it?

last time i was at the store, a 4lb box of salt was $1.50.


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

FWIW, $1.98 for a 3# box of coarse Kosher salt from Wally World.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

the "pickling and canning" salt is cheaper. green box.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I've had a couple of mullet's chopped up and sitting happily in a plastic container in my basement for three days. I put about 1/2 an inch of salt on the top, bottom and between the layers.

The salt has turned wet (looks like wet sand). When I open up the container it has a little bit of fishy smell, but no "gag I'm going to puke" rotten fish smell. So, I think the preservative action is taking place.

As a question, does your sand become wet, or am I not doing something correctly?

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Manlystanley said:


> I've had a couple of mullet's chopped up and sitting happily in a plastic container in my basement for three days. I put about 1/2 an inch of salt on the top, bottom and between the layers.
> 
> The salt has turned wet (looks like wet sand). When I open up the container it has a little bit of fishy smell, but no "gag I'm going to puke" rotten fish smell. So, I think the preservative action is taking place.
> 
> ...


All you need to do is cover it with a light coat and then freeze it.......


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

DrumintheSuds said:


> All you need to do is cover it with a light coat and then freeze it.......


Drumin the suds,
I know that some people said that I should put on a thick layer of salt and others (such as yourself) said that I should put on a thin layer of salt and then freeze it. I take it that both ways work equally well in preserving and making the bait better able to stay on the hook?

Thanks for your help!

Best Regards,
Stan

Stan


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I found a Wegman's a 25 lb pound of "evaporated granulated salt" for $5.85. I called up Morton customer support, and this salt is made from earth salt deposits. It is also, is the product that is used to clump and make coarse kosher salt.

I wanted to mention it to you guys as being a cheap alternative to other salting products.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## scoobe (Jan 2, 2007)

Dunno about you guys, but I've found it pretty easy to oversalt your bait. I only let the bait sit in salt for a day or two. If it's in there any longer the bait gets tough but also very dry. I prefer a little juice in my bait to attract the fish!


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

*Trial and error*

I used regular salt (iodized) the first time and left the lid on the container. The result was a very wet mix that only somewhat dried out the shrimp. I emptied out the wet salt and replaced it with kosher salt that has the anti-clumping agent. What a difference!

I put the shrimp in a ziplock bag and put it to work on Longboat Key. I wanted to see how long it would stay on the hook, so I decided to tease the fish a bit. I purposely let the fish continue to nibble at the shrimp by pulling it away each time I felt a bite. That first shrimp lasted for about 3 minutes under those conditions until a catfish finally inhaled the shrimp.

I'll net try dehydrating some bait to see what results. A frien did some shrimp w/ the dehydrator this weekend, but he hasn't put them in the drink yet. He said the consistency after dehydrating is rubber-solid, and thinks it will stay on the hook for a while. We'll see...


----------

